# Long Trip 45+ Request missing



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I guess with rider demand up and lack of drivers Uber's new trick now is to hide the long trip request figuring they need that driver to take the request without knowing where it's going distance wise. I had two lately not show up and once I started the trip they were 52-55 min per the Uber app.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Gruber an Gryft hide an unhide different notifications at their own discretion. I've learned too ignore their psychological shenanigans they pull daily.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Ok, this has happened to me for times in the past month. The first two times I thought I misread the ping, but now I know for sure. The latest was a trip to Centerville from Charlottesville, about two hours. The request that I accepted said 8 minutes. Are the pax modifying the trips after we accept?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Are the pax modifying the trips after we accept?


Doesn't matter if they are. They're still going to get a big, fat CANCEL from me once I see the destination ends with too many dead miles back.


----------



## 7easts (Apr 13, 2021)

tryingforthat5star said:


> I guess with rider demand up and lack of drivers Uber's new trick now is to hide the long trip request figuring they need that driver to take the request without knowing where it's going distance wise. I had two lately not show up and once I started the trip they were 52-55 min per the Uber app.


Well they always show up for me but I always think that the 45 min+ Uber x is not worth is, the Uber is totally worth it. Also, if i am in the Lyft ride, I wouldnt know if my next ride from Lyft could be a 45 min+ ride but with Uber I always know.



rkozy said:


> Doesn't matter if they are. They're still going to get a big, fat CANCEL from me once I see the destination ends with too many dead miles back.


I cant believe that I am saying that but I f#$%g agree with you.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> Ok, this has happened to me for times in the past month. The first two times I thought I misread the ping, but now I know for sure. The latest was a trip to Centerville from Charlottesville, about two hours. The request that I accepted said 8 minutes. Are the pax modifying the trips after we accept?


They can update their destination or pick up address. I'm finding they're not adding any stops until it's accepted and then suddenly I'm getting the alert noise followed by Passenger has updated destination. Sometimes two or three of those alerts after I accept. If they do change it after you accept, you're notified of a change. Not necessarily what the change is but that an update has occurred. In my instances I'm wondering if by adding the stops after accepted if it minimizes the increase in cost.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

7easts said:


> I cant believe that I am saying that but I f#$%g agree with you.


Why would anyone accept a long distance ride? Unless there is a guaranteed cash tip up front to cover gas on the way back, they are money-losing propositions. I did a couple of them when I first started, and became rather irritated at the dollars-per-mile return.

The first one I did was about 50 miles to the destination (making it a 100-mile round trip) and my payout was $35. That's basically 35 cents per mile, and when you factor in fuel costs, the profit drops to 25 cents per mile. What a rip-off. Plus, the fu(ker didn't tip.


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

Havnt had this issue personally.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

rkozy said:


> Doesn't matter if they are. They're still going to get a big, fat CANCEL from me once I see the destination ends with too many dead miles back.


If you don't mind canceling the trip, then ask for a suitable return fee first. I get it about 70% of the time.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> If you don't mind canceling the trip, then ask for a suitable return fee first. I get it about 70% of the time.


I suspect the pax would attempt to recover a fare refund from Uber/Lyft by claiming I was rude or unsafe. While I would still be able to keep the fare (this actually happened to me on my very first long-distance trip) I would risk deactivation if the allegations were severe enough. Many low-income passengers are desperate for rides, and they don't like paying for them.

The amount of scamming that goes on with long trips is yet another reason why I avoid them. Even absent the scamming, they are still usually poor decisions. The only long distance trip I took that paid well was a surge fare to Chicago O'Hare Airport, some 160 miles away. That was back in the day of the surge multiplier. I did pretty well on that one, even without a tip...because the guy never gave one.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I suspect the pax would attempt to recover a fare refund from Uber/Lyft by claiming I was rude or unsafe. While I would still be able to keep the fare (this actually happened to me on my very first long-distance trip) I would risk deactivation if the allegations were severe enough. Many low-income passengers are desperate for rides, and they don't like paying for them.
> 
> The amount of scamming that goes on with long trips is yet another reason why I avoid them. Even absent the scamming, they are still usually poor decisions. The only long distance trip I took that paid well was a surge fare to Chicago O'Hare Airport, some 160 miles away. That was back in the day of the surge multiplier. I did pretty well on that one, even without a tip...because the guy never gave one.


Confirm return fee via text message. Also, dashcam helps. I have never had an issue.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I have never had an issue.


You will. "But Uber, I have dash came!" Don't care! Hit the bricks!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You will. "But Uber, I have dash came!" Don't care! Hit the bricks!


You're missing my point. The dashcam is a psychological deterrent to malicious activity.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You're missing my point. The dashcam is a psychological deterrent to malicious activity.


I have two phones, and they are both mounted on a separate windshield suction cup holders. One is for the Uber/Lyft app to run, and the second one is used to stream XM or whatever streaming app I want at the time. However, I don't let the pax know that. Instead, I tell them that Uber (or Lyft depending on the ride) is testing a pilot program by having me livestream the inside of my car to their headquarters, so they can monitor the quality control of its drivers in real time, and how we interact with passengers.

I only bring up this fictitious surveillance program when I sense a pax might be seeking trouble. Once they believe (which is almost immediately) they are being livestreamed to the rideshare company's HQ, they seem to drop whatever attitude they were having.

The monetary rewards of rideshare aren't all that great, but it is rewarding to screw with people who have it coming.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I have two phones, and they are both mounted on a separate windshield suction cup holders. One is for the Uber/Lyft app to run, and the second one is used to stream XM or whatever streaming app I want at the time. However, I don't let the pax know that. Instead, I tell them that Uber (or Lyft depending on the ride) is testing a pilot program by having me livestream the inside of my car to their headquarters, so they can monitor the quality control of its drivers in real time, and how we interact with passengers.
> 
> I only bring up this fictitious surveillance program when I sense a pax might be seeking trouble. Once they believe (which is almost immediately) they are being livestreamed to the rideshare company's HQ, they seem to drop whatever attitude they were having.
> 
> The monetary rewards of rideshare aren't all that great, but it is rewarding to screw with people who have it coming.


Better to just have signage stating that inside cameras are recording for security


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Better to just have signage stating that inside cameras are recording for security


Nope. I like a good, fake story that sounds totally believable and jolts people out of their default negativity. Everyone suspects Big Brother is watching them in today's corporate-driven, Facebook-data-mining society. When you play into that fear, and share the experience with them, they begin to see you as a fellow human exploited by the corporate oligarchy, instead of just some nameless Uber driver.

Uber is my sociological playground. I learn volumes about human behavior by conducting these harmless experiments.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I have two phones, and they are both mounted on a separate windshield suction cup holders. One is for the Uber/Lyft app to run, and the second one is used to stream XM or whatever streaming app I want at the time. However, I don't let the pax know that. Instead, I tell them that Uber (or Lyft depending on the ride) is testing a pilot program by having me livestream the inside of my car to their headquarters, so they can monitor the quality control of its drivers in real time, and how we interact with passengers.
> 
> I only bring up this fictitious surveillance program when I sense a pax might be seeking trouble. Once they believe (which is almost immediately) they are being livestreamed to the rideshare company's HQ, they seem to drop whatever attitude they were having.
> 
> The monetary rewards of rideshare aren't all that great, but it is rewarding to screw with people who have it coming.


This is ridiculous.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> This is ridiculous.


You'd be amazed at how many people buy it. You'd also be amazed at how it instantly calms down even the crankiest diva in your car.

Once they think somebody at Lyft or Uber is watching them act like an animal, they quickly make nice. They think drivers are all alone, with no immediate support from Uber or Lyft. They are 100% right about that, but if you can fool them into thinking the exact opposite, they'll instantly behave.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

rkozy said:


> You'd be amazed at how many people buy it. You'd also be amazed at how it instantly calms down even the crankiest diva in your car.
> 
> Once they think somebody at Lyft or Uber is watching them act like an animal, they quickly make nice. They think drivers are all alone, with no immediate support from Uber or Lyft. They are 100% right about that, but if you can fool them into thinking the exact opposite, they'll instantly behave.


Actually, no. I wouldn't be surprised at all. People are idiots. What I'm saying is you faking it is silly. Get a dashcam that actually IS recording, and preferably stores video in the cloud.

Also, anyone "acting up" should be getting tossed the f*ck out toot sweet. Unless you're a professional gambler, I'd leave rolling the dice to others.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Actually, no. I wouldn't be surprised at all. People are idiots. What I'm saying is you faking it is silly. Get a dashcam that actually IS recording, and preferably stores video in the cloud.
> 
> Also, anyone "acting up" should be getting tossed the f*ck out toot sweet. Unless you're a professional gambler, I'd leave rolling the dice to others.


I drive maybe 6-10 hours per week. Mostly for entertainment, but also for a little extra cash. The entertainment aspect of it is what keeps me coming back. If I'm acting all serious, like Uber/Lyft is my career, and I absolutely need a dashcam, and I need to be a tough guy who tosses people out for hurting my fragile feelings, then the fun in this job is gone.

The fun is watching a*holes apologizing to a fake Uber/Lyft camera that isn't even turned on. See, pax actually get really mad if they think YOU are recording them for extortion purposes. But, if you inform them Uber is *making* you record them, it's a whole different ballgame. Manipulating people's behavior is the cornerstone of the rideshare industry. I'm just putting my own personal spin on the technique.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Are the pax modifying the trips after we accept?


There are several things at play here but yes, that could be one of them. The slick ones wait for the ride to start before doing that as they know many drivers will be less likely to cancel once the pax is in the backseat and the trip is underway.

Occasionally where I live I would get a 45+ trip to Long Island with no warning as the Uber route had you going straight across Long Island Sound!!! :roflmao:. If only the car turned into a boat!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

U can tell a dumb passenger. Uber is monitoring my balljoint live. They will believe it.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

tryingforthat5star said:


> I guess with rider demand up and lack of drivers Uber's new trick now is to hide the long trip request figuring they need that driver to take the request without knowing where it's going distance wise. I had two lately not show up and once I started the trip they were 52-55 min per the Uber app.


All the time here for six months sometimes is there sometimes it's not
I have no problem said no I can't do that unless I want to do it


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I have two phones, and they are both mounted on a separate windshield suction cup holders. One is for the Uber/Lyft app to run, and the second one is used to stream XM or whatever streaming app I want at the time. However, I don't let the pax know that. Instead, I tell them that Uber (or Lyft depending on the ride) is testing a pilot program by having me livestream the inside of my car to their headquarters, so they can monitor the quality control of its drivers in real time, and how we interact with passengers.
> 
> I only bring up this fictitious surveillance program when I sense a pax might be seeking trouble. Once they believe (which is almost immediately) they are being livestreamed to the rideshare company's HQ, they seem to drop whatever attitude they were having.
> 
> The monetary rewards of rideshare aren't all that great, but it is rewarding to screw with people who have it coming.


Better to just have signage stating that inside cameras are recording for security


rkozy said:


> Nope. I like a good, fake story that sounds totally believable and jolts people out of their default negativity. Everyone suspects Big Brother is watching them in today's corporate-driven, Facebook-data-mining society. When you play into that fear, and share the experience with them, they begin to see you as a fellow human exploited by the corporate oligarchy, instead of just some nameless Uber driver.
> 
> Uber is my sociological playground. I learn volumes about human behavior by conducting these harmless experiments.


Ok. If it's working for you, stick with it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I drive maybe 6-10 hours per week. Mostly for entertainment, but also for a little extra cash. The entertainment aspect of it is what keeps me coming back. If I'm acting all serious, like Uber/Lyft is my career, and I absolutely need a dashcam, and I need to be a tough guy who tosses people out for hurting my fragile feelings, then the fun in this job is gone.
> 
> The fun is watching a*holes apologizing to a fake Uber/Lyft camera that isn't even turned on. See, pax actually get really mad if they think YOU are recording them for extortion purposes. But, if you inform them Uber is *making* you record them, it's a whole different ballgame. Manipulating people's behavior is the cornerstone of the rideshare industry. I'm just putting my own personal spin on the technique.


Personally I think it's funny as hell and would do it if I could keep a straight face.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Why would anyone accept a long distance ride? Unless there is a guaranteed cash tip up front to cover gas on the way back, they are money-losing propositions. I did a couple of them when I first started, and became rather irritated at the dollars-per-mile return.
> 
> The first one I did was about 50 miles to the destination (making it a 100-mile round trip) and my payout was $35. That's basically 35 cents per mile, and when you factor in fuel costs, the profit drops to 25 cents per mile. What a rip-off. Plus, the fu(ker didn't tip.


In my Market that covers a 6 county area, 45 minute trips doesn't always take me out of Market plus some of them I am only out of range for maybe 10 minutes.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Personally I think it's funny as hell and would do it if I could keep a straight face.


 It's funny you should mention that, because I'm really good at getting "into character" when I do stuff like this. In order to deal with the very bizarre swath of humanity that Uber and Lyft throws at us every day, I've found that having a good poker face in this game pays off.



Rockocubs said:


> In my Market that covers a 6 county area, 45 minute trips doesn't always take me out of Market plus some of them I am only out of range for maybe 10 minutes.


Every market is different, and even within those markets, every driver has their preferred comfort zone for accepting/denying requests. There really are no right or wrong answers if you're making money doing this. Uber and Lyft have it set up that so most drivers aren't going to make very much doing this.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Had another one last night 51 min no 45+ notification now that I think of it I haven’t seen this notification for a good 3 months now.


----------



## New2Lyft (Apr 19, 2021)

rkozy said:


> Doesn't matter if they are. They're still going to get a big, fat CANCEL from me once I see the destination ends with too many dead miles back.


I don't mind taking the trip as it pays good. Happened twice this week. One tipped me $2.50 cash, the other tipped $22 on app. Like you said the empty drive back eats that up. I turn my app off so I'm not declining rides in an unknown area. Is there a way to catch passengers headed back my way? Haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

New2Lyft said:


> I don't mind taking the trip as it pays good. Happened twice this week. One tipped me $2.50 cash, the other tipped $22 on app. Like you said the empty drive back eats that up. I turn my app off so I'm not declining rides in an unknown area. Is there a way to catch passengers headed back my way? Haven't figured that out yet.


Depends on the area. When I took a guy up to O'Hare Airport, I couldn't give rides back because I didn't have the necessary documentation to work in the Chicago market. I was stuck with all those dead miles. In fact, even when I was 80 miles outside of O'Hare, I still couldn't use the app because it said I was out of my market area.

I will take some of the "shorter" long-distance trips. There are two sizeable markets within 30 miles of me that don't have Uber/Lyft service, but are close enough to drive back where my dead miles equate to just one gallon of gas. Those are not ideal rides, but I don't lose much in the way of time or money to get back home. The tips for those rides can be decent if you get a generous rider.

Anything that involves more than 30 dead miles back will probably get a cancel from me.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

Uber purposefully doesn't show 45+ for long trips because most drivers cancel.

Sounds like a lawsuit to me


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Had this happen the other day. On my way to typical ping. When I swiped start trip it said 77 minutes to BFE. I told the guy I can't take this ride and cancelled. What a complete cluster F.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

New2Lyft said:


> I don't mind taking the trip as it pays good. Happened twice this week. One tipped me $2.50 cash, the other tipped $22 on app. Like you said the empty drive back eats that up. I turn my app off so I'm not declining rides in an unknown area. Is there a way to catch passengers headed back my way? Haven't figured that out yet.


Destination filter.


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

I saw the 45+ missing from pings around the December update, but it was restored fairly quickly. I am not sure if, while using a DF, meaning a straight filter rather than one with the destination time pushed out a good ways, where the ping says "Toward Your Destination" if there is ever a second line that says "Long Trip 45+"


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I drive maybe 6-10 hours per week. Mostly for entertainment, but also for a little extra cash. The entertainment aspect of it is what keeps me coming back. If I'm acting all serious, like Uber/Lyft is my career, and I absolutely need a dashcam, and I need to be a tough guy who tosses people out for hurting my fragile feelings, then the fun in this job is gone.
> 
> The fun is watching a*holes apologizing to a fake Uber/Lyft camera that isn't even turned on. See, pax actually get really mad if they think YOU are recording them for extortion purposes. But, if you inform them Uber is *making* you record them, it's a whole different ballgame. Manipulating people's behavior is the cornerstone of the rideshare industry. I'm just putting my own personal spin on the technique.


You need a life . There is plenty of shelters or organizations can use your help . Instead you spend time pranking riders with fake stories . Something is wrong with you .


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Ok, this has happened to me for times in the past month. The first two times I thought I misread the ping, but now I know for sure. The latest was a trip to Centerville from Charlottesville, about two hours. The request that I accepted said 8 minutes. Are the pax modifying the trips after we accept?


They are. Social media posts have circulated telling folks to get a driver and upon arrival modify the trip. Usually they are adding stops, but some are changing destinations.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> In my Market that covers a 6 county area, 45 minute trips doesn't always take me out of Market plus some of them I am only out of range for maybe 10 minutes.


PreCOVID, 45 minute trips in Boston could be less than 4 miles


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> They are. Social media posts have circulated telling folks to get a driver and upon arrival modify the trip. Usually they are adding stops, but some are changing destinations.


My son was doing that when Flat Rate pricing first came out. I can't remember the exact details but his daily ride to work and home cost him between $9.50 and $10.50 depending on traffic. Flat rate pricing started and it went up to $12.00 to $12.50 for the same ride. One day he put in a convivence store 1 mile away from his house on accident. When the driver verified the destination he apologized and changed it to his work. That trip he got charged the original amount before flat rate pricing. On the way home he tried it again. Put in a place about a mile away along the route. When the driver picked him up he updated the destination and flat rate pricing went out and reverted back to regular pricing. He asked me if the driver was getting screwed and I said no, driver get paid the exact same regardless of what Uber was going to charge you.

He never did it to add a stop, just to get better pricing. He never had a driver complain about a 1 mile trip turning into a 6 mile trip.


----------



## Brandonbaghdady (May 11, 2019)

tryingforthat5star said:


> I guess with rider demand up and lack of drivers Uber's new trick now is to hide the long trip request figuring they need that driver to take the request without knowing where it's going distance wise. I had two lately not show up and once I started the trip they were 52-55 min per the Uber app.


Uber is trying to prevent cherry picking. It’s more profitable for them if you take every single trip especially short rides where they make 70% to 80% profit.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

In the Lyft section of Reddit there has been a healthy discussion of how the Riders don't understand why the Drivers are cancelling on them so that the same rider is assigned 5 different drivers in a 10 minute period.

The Drivers can't believe that after accepting a specific Rider that necessitates going South on I-95 (for example) they are reassigned a new Rider that forces them to get off the highway and then back on, going in the opposite direction.

It is all Lyft, screwing with us, and forcing us to waste fuel, as well as our time.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Retired Senior said:


> In the Lyft section of Reddit there has been a healthy discussion of how the Riders don't understand why the Drivers are cancelling on them so that the same rider is assigned 5 different drivers in a 10 minute period.
> 
> The Drivers can't believe that after accepting a specific Rider that necessitates going South on I-95 (for example) they are reassigned a new Rider that forces them to get off the highway and then back on, going in the opposite direction.
> 
> It is all Lyft, screwing with us, and forcing us to waste fuel, as well as our time.


Yes, not just Lyft. Uber is a much bigger offender, at least in my market. The no +45 notifications, the scheduled rides that are 20 mins in the future, just forcing rides on you when on a ride…..I decline everyone of these on principal. I especially love cancelling the forced rides….I always use “ride isn’t worth it” as cancel reason.
I kid you not.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Yes, not just Lyft. Uber is a much bigger offender, at least in my market. The no +45 notifications, the scheduled rides that are 20 mins in the future, just forcing rides on you when on a ride…..I decline everyone of these on principal. I especially love cancelling the forced rides….I always use “ride isn’t worth it” as cancel reason.
> I kid you not.
> View attachment 602874


I think he was more specifically referring to the famous switch-a-roo that Lyft does. Luckily Uber does not do that


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I think he was more specifically referring to the famous switch-a-roo that Lyft does. Luckily Uber does not do that


The hell they don’t.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> The hell they don’t.


In the six years I've been driving, I've never once had them swap out a ride on me. Maybe it's Market based? I'm curious what others experience now


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> In the six years I've been driving, I've never once had them swap out a ride on me. Maybe it's Market based? I'm curious what others experience now


Im quite sure it is. In my market I’ve seen every scumbag trick Uber can pull. Doesn’t matter though, I cancel ALL of those rides.


----------



## Brandonbaghdady (May 11, 2019)

Retired Senior said:


> In the Lyft section of Reddit there has been a healthy discussion of how the Riders don't understand why the Drivers are cancelling on them so that the same rider is assigned 5 different drivers in a 10 minute period.
> 
> The Drivers can't believe that after accepting a specific Rider that necessitates going South on I-95 (for example) they are reassigned a new Rider that forces them to get off the highway and then back on, going in the opposite direction.
> 
> It is all Lyft, screwing with us, and forcing us to waste fuel, as well as our time.


Well there’s something called rematch and stacking the queue. If you’ve failed to turn your app off before you end the ride, there’s another pax that’s waiting you in the queue. Since most drivers don’t know where that second riders destination or rating the driver usually cancels. Let’s say you accept a ride head towards the direction of the rider but then Lyft switches you off to another rider because there’s a second driver that the algorithm thinks is closer. That’s rematch. That’s 2 reasons there’s high cancellations. It’s been going on for years and really Lyft needs to end rematch. Also if you get a request and you’re going the opposite direction once you make a U-turn the algorithm will automatically rematch you to a different pax Because it thinks you’re intentionally driving away from the first pax. They aren’t messing the you the app needs work.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

This morning about 6 AM I got a ride that consisted of 2 stops. The first was a Dunkin Donuts 5 minutes away. When Rider got back in the car with her breakfast and I pressed the app to continue to the second stop, I saw that we were going to New Rochelle, New York. I had noticed that hi-way traffic was lighter than I had expected, but I figured that a lot of families probably started their 3 day weekend Thursday afternoon.

What did upset me a bit is that the app itself was telling me that the ride was going to go over the 45 minute mark - not by much, but still... I had a doctor's appointment at 10 AM and the WCBS weather radio was already warning of downed branches as well as roadwork slowing traffic bound for New York.

A 45 + warning would have been nice. Luckily I did make it to my Doctor in time.... I have a juvenile crush on one of the nurses.... not that she'll ever know it. I've seen old men flirting with much younger women. It's embarrassing!!!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Retired Senior said:


> This morning about 6 AM I got a ride that consisted of 2 stops. The first was a Dunkin Donuts 5 minutes away. When Rider got back in the car with her breakfast and I pressed the app to continue to the second stop, I saw that we were going to New Rochelle, New York. I had noticed that hi-way traffic was lighter than I had expected, but I figured that a lot of families probably started their 3 day weekend Thursday afternoon.
> 
> What did upset me a bit is that the app itself was telling me that the ride was going to go over the 45 minute mark - not by much, but still... I had a doctor's appointment at 10 AM and the WCBS weather radio was already warning of downed branches as well as roadwork slowing traffic bound for New York.
> 
> A 45 + warning would have been nice. Luckily I did make it to my Doctor in time.... I have a juvenile crush on one of the nurses.... not that she'll ever know it. I've seen old men flirting with much younger women. It's embarrassing!!!


That person would have been waiting at Dunkin’ for the next ride if it were me. Then again, I don’t allow any food or drink in my car….so there’s that as well.

I have made it a habit at looking at the stops before starting trip. If it shows a first stop I query them. Been burned before by going to daycares with no child seat etc. Not saying I won’t get burned again, it’s just going to be a lot harder. I’d rather take the hit to cancel rate.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Retired Senior said:


> This morning about 6 AM I got a ride that consisted of 2 stops. The first was a Dunkin Donuts 5 minutes away. When Rider got back in the car with her breakfast and I pressed the app to continue to the second stop, I saw that we were going to New Rochelle, New York. I had noticed that hi-way traffic was lighter than I had expected, but I figured that a lot of families probably started their 3 day weekend Thursday afternoon.
> 
> What did upset me a bit is that the app itself was telling me that the ride was going to go over the 45 minute mark - not by much, but still... I had a doctor's appointment at 10 AM and the WCBS weather radio was already warning of downed branches as well as roadwork slowing traffic bound for New York.
> 
> A 45 + warning would have been nice. Luckily I did make it to my Doctor in time....* I have a juvenile crush on one of the nurses.... not that she'll ever know it. I've seen old men flirting with much younger women. It's embarrassing!!!*


Just hire a look a like


----------



## Jackshat (Mar 31, 2016)

tryingforthat5star said:


> I guess with rider demand up and lack of drivers Uber's new trick now is to hide the long trip request figuring they need that driver to take the request without knowing where it's going distance wise. I had two lately not show up and once I started the trip they were 52-55 min per the Uber app.


This has been happening very often in South Jersey. the pax trips are to NYC and beyond. I took a few people there and found them to be quite unprofitable with tolls, gas and return time. I took one for a nice lady that had to get back to her kid and said $100 tip but it still was not worth it. She was grateful at 3 am to get back and tried to put in $150 tip but said the app refused it. sheesh, the tolls and gas and time wasnt worth it. next, I got a request to go way up in north NY with NO long trip notification. When I drove 15 mins to get the rider I see a guy with 3 people that looked like maybe from the southern border. this guy offered me 100 bucks cash extra but I told him it was STILL not worth it. I offered to take them to the bus station but they did not want that. I gave the feedback to Uber unless I see a long Trip notification WITH the destination and estimated fare I will cancel these trips to NY city every time. Not worth it! Taking 3 people on 2 and half hour rides in nasty traffic for 100 bucks is NOT worth it. for $500 maybe. trips canceled - Uber can go find another sucker.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

It is fine, 45 and DF didn't exist when I signed up. And when they did exist, there was no bigger abuser of it than me. Infact, there were driver friends of mine that I called 45ers 😁 They just did 4 of those and went home with $400.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

And Uber eliminated DF in NYC, but 45 still exists. But those 45s don't mean crap in NYC traffic. 45 in NYC means across the Midtown tunnel in Queens, and 60 means City to JFK 😁
45 worked awesome in SF.


----------

